# PAD printing



## Adproduct (Feb 13, 2014)

What kinds of printer are best for PAD printing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you asking what the best pad printer is? What's your intended use and volume?


----------



## Adproduct (Feb 13, 2014)

splathead said:


> Are you asking what the best pad printer is? What's your intended use and volume?


yes, i want to know information about the best pad printer.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Adproduct said:


> yes, i want to know information about the best pad printer.


So what is your intended use and volume?


----------

